# Simple and pretty



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2017)

Bugsey's redone cage .


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 27, 2017)

Awesome! I love those cages. Looks like Bugsey is happy too.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 28, 2017)

Had to change the cage back.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2017)

how come?


----------

